# Erste Probleme nach Neuinstallation [solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

Ich habe heute angefangen mein Gentoo System neu zu installieren und bin jetzt mit der Basisinstalltion fertig. Nun gibt es beim ersten Boot - wie hätt es anders seien können/was hab ich es vermisst - die ersten Probleme.

Bei der Installation hab ich die stage-archive von funtoo (http://funtoo.org/) benutzt und zusätzliche genkernel, anstatt den kernel manuell zu konfigurieren.

Beim Booten bekomme ich jetzt kurz nach dem Laden der Module folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
>>Activating mdev

ls: No such file or directory

>>Determing root device

!! Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device

!! Could not find the root block device in .
```

Danach kommt eine Aufforderung das passende root block device anzugeben...

```
root block device () :: [Eingabemöglichkeit]
```

Spanisch kommt mir nebenbei gesagt folgende Zeit auch vor, vllt weiß da jemand was:

```
>>Activating mdev

ls: No such file or directory
```

Aber zum eigentlichen Problem. Mein Root-Partition ist zu 100% /dev/sda3 . Ich benutze keine seperate Boot-Partition...

mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich bei der installation vorerst vergessen hatte das proc file system zu mounten und habe es erst bei installation von grub gemerkt und dann getan, weiß nicht, ob das was damit zu tun haben kann...

weiß jemand Abhilfe?

danke im vorraus

jonnyLast edited by jonny_mc_conny on Fri Mar 21, 2008 11:15 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ich habe gerade selbst die Vermutung, dass für meine sata platten, der scsi und sata support mit in den kernel muss und genkernel das nicht hinbekommt... gibt es da ne Möglichkeit genkernel zu sagen, dass er ausschließlich das zusätzlich in den Kernel packen soll und den Rest so belassen wie es jetzt ist?

----------

## Max Steel

hast du auch den doscsi Parameter in der kernelzeile?, also in der /boot/grub/grub.conf (menu.lst ist ein Zeiger darauf)

Ich für meinen Teil kann das nicht genau sagen, ich nutze scchon lange kein genkernel mehr, sondern mache ihhn selber,, wobei ich den libata nicht hinbekomme, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Als o mal doscsi (vll gibt es auch dosata) in die Kernelparameter mit aufnehmen, dann müsste es funktionieren.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

also doscsi hat nichts gebracht, dosata weiß ich weder obs dieses Parameter gibt noch ob er was nützt... ich hab jetzt mal meine Version von genkernel geupdatet und versuch es jetzt mit nem neuen kernel... wenns dann nich klappt kann ich deine lösung mal verfolgen...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

also hab jetzt ne neue genkernel-version drauf und damit mal n kernel gebaut:

das problem mit mdev is komischerweise jetzt weg, aber:

1. läuft das ganze jetzt wesentlich langsamer

2. bleibt das hauptproblem bestehen (mit oder ohne "doscsi und dosata")

also ich habe mir wie gesagt gedacht einfach die sata unterstützung fest mit in den kernel zu bauen. dabei will aber den rest so automatisch von genkernel machen lassen. ergo ich möchte einen kernel genau wie er jetzt ist (mit autoerkennung etc. ) mit der einzigen Veränderung des im kernel intergrierten support mit meinen sata anschluss... ich denke das könnte das problem lösen.

gibt es da ne möglichkeit, dass genkernel SO und genau SO beizubringen?!

danke 

jonny

----------

## Max Steel

gibt es:

Vergewissern das der symlink stimm

genkernel --menuconfig

symlinks unter /boot und menu.lst nachprüfen ob sie immernoch stimmen.

booten.

Könnte aber auch anders lauten das mit genkernel --menuconfig, da schau einfach mal in man genkernel

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

mhmm, hab alles in den kernel gepackt, was es sein könnte... 

hat nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

weiß jemand noch was?

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

genkernel --menuconfig  baut dir ja nur den kernel neu!

Versuche es doch mal mit:

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Dann wird auch die initrd und auch der/die link in /boot mit gesetzt.

Das Dateisystem deiner /boot und root Partition sollten fest eincompiliert sein.

Überprüfe nochmal mit lspci was du für IDE bzw SATA Controller du verbaut hast, und setze im kernel den richtigen Treiber hierfür.

Überprüfe noch mal ob deine gemeinsame root/boot Partition wirklich /dev/sda3 ist!

Hast du in der grub.conf den /boot ordner mit angegeben, also zb

```
kernel /boot/kernel-blabla

initrd /boot/initramfs-blabla
```

?

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Danach kommt eine Aufforderung das passende root block device anzugeben... 

 Du kannst dort auch eine shell öffnen und dir mit:

```
more /proc/partitions
```

die zur Verfügung stehenden Partitionen anzeigen lassen.

viel Glück

MfG

josef.95

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

hat sich gestern abend schon erledigt... 

musste wirklich noch mit menuconfig den support und den treiber für meinen sata anschluss auswählen...

hatte ich beim ersten mal übersehen, da es im neuen kernel unter "experimental" steht...

naja vielen dank an alle

----------

